# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  error

## amin panahi

man vaghti az ye form mikhaham dar form digari kari anjam daham ba payame khata movajeh misham . chera? 
masalan : az form frm1 be frm2 . dar click e frm1 minevisam : frm2.release va error
why?  :x

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اول بگو ببینم چرا فارسی نمی نویسی ؟ ( ScrollLock )
بعدش چه پیام خطایی می ده ؟
دستور اجرای فرم را این جوری بنویس ببین میشه :
DO FORM "FORM1" NAME FRM1
DO FORM "FORM2" NAME FRM2

----------


## Andy

سلام
از VFP.Form_ هم میتونی استفاده کنی

----------

